# ZAB Qualification Evaluation



## dorzzs

Hello I'm from Hong Kong 

I'm holding a BA degree, just graduated from the top design school in Asia and got a job offer in Germany.

The ZAV requires me to obtain credential evaluation at ZAB (to get resident permit).

So I applied the credential evaluation at ZAB in mid Nov 2014. They say they will ask me to pay or submit additional documents after 4-5 weeks.. 

However, It's 10 weeks already and still no news from them. I have asked my frd in Germany to call them, but cant reach them at all. I have also wrote many emails too...no reply either...

Does anyone have experience in it??? How long will it take??

I'm feeling really hopeless. Seems an endless waiting! 

Thanks in advance!!

P.S. I'm not applying for Bluecard


----------

